# Who has stock: 14500 batteries



## GregF (17/3/18)

Nitecore NL147 14500 750mAh 
or
Nitecore NI14500A 14500 650mAh 
or similar

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## daniel craig (18/3/18)

@GregF not sure if this is the correct thing but it's worth a look at: http://nitecoresa.co.za/home/14500/

I would suggest searching on their website because apart from them, there's no one else that has it


----------



## GregF (18/3/18)

@Caramia imrbatteries.com has the nitecore batteries that is why I asked if any local guys have.
So they are available again

If no local guys are looking at getting them in then I will see about bringing some in for the two of us.
From what I can see it is only you and I who have the need for these little buggers.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (18/3/18)

daniel craig said:


> @GregF not sure if this is the correct thing but it's worth a look at: http://nitecoresa.co.za/home/14500/
> 
> I would suggest searching on their website because apart from them, there's no one else that has it


Thanks @daniel craig but those look like 3.5A. I am looking for the 6A


----------



## daniel craig (18/3/18)

@vaporize.co.za Do you guys by any chance have 14500 batteries in stock?


----------



## Caramia (18/3/18)

daniel craig said:


> @vaporize.co.za Do you guys by any chance have 14500 batteries in stock?


I bought their absolute last one ever


----------



## Caramia (18/3/18)

GregF said:


> @Caramia imrbatteries.com has the nitecore batteries that is why I asked if any local guys have.
> So they are available again
> 
> If no local guys are looking at getting them in then I will see about bringing some in for the two of us.
> From what I can see it is only you and I who have the need for these little buggers.


Thanx @GregF - it is only for REO Minini, and only for those absolute feet-in-the-air-in-front-of the-fireplace, with a bourbon, chilled eves.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (18/3/18)

daniel craig said:


> @vaporize.co.za Do you guys by any chance have 14500 batteries in stock?


Unfortunatly nothing atm .. trying to find some high discharge ones, but not a very popular size .. so not that easy to find


----------



## Caramia (18/3/18)

vaporize.co.za said:


> Unfortunatly nothing atm .. trying to find some high discharge ones, but not a very popular size .. so not that easy to find


https://www.imrbatteries.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (6/4/18)

Morning, if you guy’s bring some in, please keep me in mind. I’m currently also looking for some.


----------



## Christos (6/4/18)

@GregF , @Caramia and @RayDeny,
If you guys are willing to split shipping for a separate DHL hazardous material shipment I'll gladly provide use of my USA mailbox for you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny (12/4/18)

@Christos , thank you for that. I have just received 4 14500 through MyUS, VERY expensive.

They would not ship the 4 together so that ended up been two shipments of two small 14500 batteries each totaling $122 as well as a separate shipment for the drip stick.

If anyone has a cheaper option I’m still game for more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (12/4/18)

RayDeny said:


> @Christos , thank you for that. I have just received 4 14500 through MyUS, VERY expensive.
> 
> They would not ship the 4 together so that ended up been two shipments of two small 14500 batteries each totaling $122 as well as a separate shipment for the drip stick.
> 
> If anyone has a cheaper option I’m still game for more.


I would use the same method unfortunately.


----------

